# What to do with wood clad rims and no tires



## oldschool (Oct 16, 2011)

So I just found two prewar bikes thinking I could create one that I could ride.  I'm thinking about keeping the hubs and adding modern rims and tires to be able to ride.  Has anyone here ever done the conversion?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2011)

There are several folks here that have done this, and can recommend wheels/tires...I'm not one of them tho- sorry. bri.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 16, 2011)

Are those 28" wheels ? For my Iver Johnson I used a set of re-chromed New Departure (Mods. D and W) on Velocity Blunt 29er (700c) disc rims. I powder coated them red. The non-machined sidewall and fairly round profile look great.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/velolab/6014623755/in/photostream/


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Or.....*

For those with true panache, try going to wheelfanatyk@blogspot.com for authentic Italian wood hoops.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 18, 2011)

*28" to 700c P35*

My Velocity P-35 rims just came in and I wanted to share the info. These photos show how close the size and profile of the P-35 (700c) match the 28" wood clad. Now off to see about nickel plating.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*I can't wait to see these nickel plated.*

Post up when they get back from being plated.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 20, 2011)

Those are near perfect. I just got a set of Velocity Blunts and they are just a little skinnier. They will look ok once they are laced up though. Now I Am waiting to see yours after nickle plating!

Btw, if you have done this a few times, care to help me out with finding the correct spokes? I know there are spoke calculators, but I don't know what my hub measurments are and I don't have a good caliper to measure with. So, I need dimmensions for a New Departure D (or DD) rear hub and a New Departure SW front hub.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll post some picks when they are done but I have to get the silver powder coating off first.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 21, 2011)

You can use gasket remover to strip the powdercoat. Spray it on let it sit a bit and wipe/scrape it off with a plastic scraper.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm headed to the store to buy some stuff to experiment with, I've heard of using the gasket remover on some other forums as well so I'll try that first.


----------



## elginkid (Oct 23, 2011)

Just take your hubs and rims to the bike shop and tell them you need spokes to lace up your wheels.  He was able to calculate everything for me, and got me the correct set of spokes.  I dropped them off to have them trued, and when he's done I'll have a set of wheels built for $115 instead of close to $200.  I didn't realize how expensive spokes were!  (DT Swiss Stainless double butted, but still)


----------



## publius (Oct 23, 2011)

*Tires for clad 28" rim bikes.*

I have been riding my early 1920's Hawthorne Trailblazer with Tufo 700x32 tubular tires. These work fine if you glue them to the rim. If you don't they can creep around and tear out the stem. Also you had better check the inner edge of your cladding because I had a sharp edge of the cladding eat into the sidewall of the tire and cause a blow out. The Victoria brand also has a ridge on the inside diameter and is almost impossible to center on the clad rim so I don't get them any more. Also when buying these tires sometimes they are listed as 28"x32mm or 34mm. These work also, but were rather a stretch to get onto the rim. They inflated fine afterwards and look great. Hope this helps. Paul


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Tufo*

Publius,  do you have any pictures of the tufo tires mounted to your metal clad rims?


----------

